# Talk about Bedhead...



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

One of the new rescue boys who arrived yesterday, Taltos, got his lice killed with Revolution tonight, so had his first Out session with me. This boy is a true character. He's nervous but if you go slowly he will submit to pats, and rubs and even seem to enjoy them a little. : 

But I figured he needed a proper photoshoot.



















He really doesn't like the flashy flashy, but after awhile he shook his head and started posing for me.

left profile









right profile (ear injury is noted)









Just like a model..."Do you want me like this?"









"or like this?"









"one paw up nonchalantly?"









"or just In Your Face?"


----------



## Enchanted_Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is just adorable!!!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

You just wanna hug him!!


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

How old is he? is he settling in OK?
Spider


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Spider said:


> How old is he? is he settling in OK?
> Spider


According to the woman who originally owned him, he and Baloo (beige hoodie dumbo rex) are around 7 months old. NOT. Baloo is young









And Bean is even younger









But Taltos is older, he is heavier, he walks flat footed, he's got an older boy's laidback attitude.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

When I first saw his picture I thought he was older(about 2 years) but upon reflection I see he has been neglected and is a weathered old boy. I'd say he's about 18months., 18 HARD months.
Spider


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Spider said:


> When I first saw his picture I thought he was older(about 2 years) but upon reflection I see he has been neglected and is a weathered old boy. I'd say he's about 18months., 18 HARD months.
> Spider


Well his former owner was a "breeder" who often fed her older rats off to her snakes. These 2 boys were very close to that fate, when a girl took them in. They were likely kept in small cages until they came here.

I think Taltos was an older breeder...I agree with the estimate of 18 months. Give me some time and lets see if I cannot improve his overall health and coat .


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww! I love Taltos! He's adorable. I'd adopt him in a heartbeat.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

they are adorable and what a model he is


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a handsome man rat, I personally like the rugged look ;D


----------



## Lynngenny (Jun 4, 2009)

Cute


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Talty likes kisses and pats now for the most part and endures picking up but still has a teeny plaintive squeak occasionally.

Its only recently he wants to be with me, but I left him to come to that conclusion on his own. Now he stands and when I do a pat over his head and back he lifts his head into my hand... : ;D

Talty's tatty neck









Talty's tatty belly









No more eye squinting, and leaning away 









What are you doing now?









I'm coming!


















*heart*


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

He is SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

He's so cute!!


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> What are you doing now?


OMG He looks like he's smiling. "Hi Mom!!! I made it to the top of the couch!!!"


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Those are so cute!


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

lol!!!
so adorable...I just love rats...!!    ;D


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh my heart melted! He is sooo adorable! He's going to start thinking his name is "Awwww" lol


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

he's a cutie pie


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahaha...I often say "Awwww Talty..."

He is fitting in nicely with his new Family


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

aww their soo cutee!


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Rat feet make me squeal!!! ;D


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Hahaha...I often say "Awwww Talty..."
> 
> He is fitting in nicely with his new Family


Something about squishy rats makes me go nuts with Awws XD


----------



## Miss Jenna (Jul 8, 2009)

*ded* what a cutie!!!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hes such a cutie!


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

He Is So Cute, you Should Of Saw Chuck Looking at the screen Seeing if he was real


----------

